# Petroleum Distillates or Solvents



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Petroleum Distillates or Solvents*

Just because a product states that it contains petroleum distillates, or PD's doesn't automatically mean the product is bad or will harm anything. It depends upon the quality of of the petroleum distillates used. Just answered a PM about this and thought I would post the below picture I took years ago to make a point...

Here's an example of how safe petroleum distillates can be...

*Chap-Stick*, a product you apply to your lips contains 44% *Petrolatums* as well as Isopropyl Myristate and Cetyl Alcohol. All of these ingredients can sound bad for your skin but look how long Chap-Stick has been around, how safe it is for your skin and what a great product it is?










Stick with brands you trust and trust that the chemist behind the product formula is a qualified chemist and has done their homework to create a product that work and is safe for the intended application.


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

I've whacked 95 sans plomb on many a finish, never seen anything bad yet.


----------

